# 2-3 DAY TRANSFER VS 5 DAY TRANSFER RESULTS



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

HELLO LADIES! I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW HOW MANY OF YOU AFTER EGG COLLECTION HAD A 2,3&5 DAY EGG TRANSFER. JUST WANT TO GET A GENERAL IDEA OF STATISTICS ON HOW SUCCESFUL IT WORKED FOR PEOPLE ON DIFFERENT TRANSFER DAYS.

THANK YOU! XX

PLEASE VOTE ABOVE IN THE POLL.


----------



## lollybean (Jun 30, 2010)

Hello 2 years ago I had 2 embryo 2 day transfer and my gorgeous boy is sleeping upstairs! On Wednesday we had 5 day single blastocyst transferred and we test on 24th nov so will let you know. Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Johnsdm1,

You might find this study interesting, comparing day 3 and day 5 transfers. http://www.healthline.com/health-blogs/infertility-insights/embryo-day-three-transfer-versus-blastocyst-day-five-transfer

At the end of the day, though, the embryologists know best, so I'd just go with what they think! 

xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks, Cay xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

That link is interesting, although I've never really understood the so-called advantage of a day-three transfer meaning that the embryo is returned to its natural environment sooner. The womb is *not* the natural environment for a three-day embryo. At this stage the embryo would still be travelling through the Fallopian tube, which is quite a different environment to the womb. And as for blastocysts not tolerating freezing well, modern vitrification techniques are actually surprisingly good for blastocysts. My clinic boasts around an 80% thaw rate for vitrified blasts.

However, all of that is largely immaterial really. As a patient you have little control over what sort of transfer you end up having and Cay is right that you need to trust the embryologists (as long as you're at a clinic where a five-day transfer is at least an option - from what I've seen on here, some NHS cycles are two- or three-day transfers as standard, regardless of how many embryos you have, which seems very short-sighted to me).

It stands to reason that success rates are higher with five-day transfers because the viability of those embryos is more proven, but that doesn't mean you won't have success with a two- or three-day transfer. That link does give good general advice though - if you have a good crop of strong embryos it's less of a risk to take them to day five, whereas if you have fewer embryos or the quality of some isn't as good, it's more risky to hold out for day five. That said, there is quite a lot of evidence to suggest that an embryo that doesn't make it to day five in the lab wouldn't make it to day five inside you, but there's no way of ever knowing that for sure. And would you rather have an earlier transfer and at least some hope of a positive outcome vs holding out for day five and risking having nothing to transfer?

I was extremely lucky that of my nine fertilised eggs, eight made it to blast. While it was nerve wracking waiting to see what would happen with them, I was guided by the embryologists all the way. My three-day transfer was cancelled because all nine were still going strong that morning and it would have been crazy not to culture them for the extra two days. I ended up having one 5AA blast put back and five frozen. Two were not quite good enough to freeze and one embryo had arrested on day four. On day three they all looked to be just as good as each other and those extra two days made a huge difference.


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good point about the transfer, thats my argument. The egg would still be in the fallopian tube. I wish someone would explain this to me. I am going to ask this question on monday.


thank you xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*johnsdm1* - sorry, I should have said - all the best for your cycle. It looks like you're nearing EC. Loads of luck. xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks pug lover.

EC tomorrow then transfer Friday.

Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the way i see it, every one of those that got bfp at 5 days would still have got bfp at 2 days or three, with that same embryo.

i have have three 'three-day' transfers with two of those leading to bfp. the survey here doesn't allow multiple transfers.

there is only one benefit to going to blast and that is if you have large numbers of embryos.

as i see it it all comes down to that, and you should just trust the embryologist to make the call. 

embryos are not getting any individual benefit from staying in the lab for extra days. i have heard people panic that they are not going to blast as if it is a big deal but it just isn't. for most people it isn't necessary.

what's exciting is the increasing use of embryo cameras, that is what i believe will make more difference, and in that event there could be an argument in favour of going to blast since more information can be obtained by longer observation. but that still will only matter to those with high numbers of embryos. if only two or three good embryo's might as well just put them straight back in.

good luck.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think its more to do with the circumstances.  If you have many embryos then its hard for the embryologist to decide which one is best to put back, so allowing it to grow for a few days (till day 5) should show you which embryos are the better ones.  If you start of with only one or two then i think you may as well have them put back asap as there are no other options.


----------

